# What is the best way to clean this ginger bottle?



## LEEZA (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Leeza. I would leave the wire on. A little bleach does wonders for those too. If you need to remove rust use CLR or something of that nature.


----------

